# Nice package from Carter & Holmes...



## physiognomy (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't remember who it was, but I have to thank the member that mentioned C&H had Paph. sukhakulii fma. aureum available. This was my first order from them & I am very happy! On to the pictures... Enjoy!



























The haul:

Paph. venustum album
Paph. sukhakulii album x Paph. sukhakulii album 'Mendenhall' AM/AOS
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. sanderianum (x2)
Paph. lowii 'Cold Mountain' X Paph. lowii 'TooGooDoo'
Paph. rothschildianum 'Raye' x Paph. rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' AM/AOS (x2)
Paph. wardii
Paph. moquettianum 'Pine Knot' x self

10 plants, no charge for shipping... What a deal!

The cool part, was that C&H included two very nice bonus plants in 3.5" pots!

Paph. Julius (Paph. rothschildianum x Paph. lowii 'TooGooDoo')
Paph. Robert Barry (Paph. rothschildianum x Paph. Julius)


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice haul! Merry Christmas!


----------



## cattmad (Dec 8, 2011)

nice haul indeed, some nice looking plants there


----------



## Marc (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations with the nice gift you gave yourself!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice plants and that packing and shipping cost a lot. That's one sweet deal you got.


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2011)

awesome haul, congrats.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Great haul! I would love to find some of those hybrids that you bought..


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 8, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome haul!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2011)

physiognomy said:


> I can't remember who it was, but I have to thank the member that mentioned C&H had Paph. sukhakulii fma. aureum available.



Oh! that would be the thread about someone sniping one from me on eBay.  Looks like a good purchase. C&H is in the same state as my father, maybe I can visit them next time I'm there.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 8, 2011)

Great purchase and thanks for the review on Carter and Holmes.


----------



## nikv (Dec 8, 2011)

I think it was me who posted the link for Paph. sukhakulii album. I've ordered plants form C&H for a couple decades now and have always been pleased. I have sibling plants to many of yours. Good luck with them!


----------



## eggshells (Dec 8, 2011)

Good purchases!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow Peter, this is some serious acquisition!!!! Jean


----------



## bullsie (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats on such great plants!!!

I love plants from C & H! I got the Paph lowii too with my last order - I order mostly Catts but seem to be hung up on lowii lately. It's a nice size and may possibly bloom next year. I select a few plants and then always get one of their specials. The excitement of the unknown is fabulous!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 8, 2011)

Good for you! I love opening packages like this one.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice multi selection....:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Great purchase. I got an email from them recently -- maybe I should revisit it.


----------



## abax (Dec 9, 2011)

*You are one very brave person! I'd be*

terrified to order orchids to be shipped in this time of year.
Beautiful plants and a great deal. Good on you.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2011)

Great aquisitions!!! :clap:


----------



## Brian Hench (Feb 4, 2012)

I have lowii and it grows great for me, but I don't have the cahones to try sanderianum. I couldn't bear to kill one.


----------

